# Activyl -- spot-on flea treatment



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

My vet mentioned this product to me recently, and I wondered if anyone has used it for their cat(s)?

It is fairly new on the market, and only available on prescription atm. There have been good reports on its effectiveness, and it seems to be quite well tolerated by cats.

I have been using Advantage spot-on recently, but 2 of my cats have reacted badly to it, with itching and scratching all around their necks for several weeks after application of this product *only*.

I stopped using Frontline some time ago as it had ceased to be effective, and thought Advantage was the answer, but evidently not


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I would be interested in replies to this ...... when i took my little MC , smokey pants , to the vets for his kitten check up , they gave me a free tube of this for him 

however , as it's relatively new on the market , i haven't dared put it on him yet


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Can only assume there's a marketing drive. It's been around for nearly two years.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I think I'd want this clarified - from the datasheet



> Use during pregnancy, lactation or lay
> Do not use in pregnant or lactating animals or in *animals intended for breeding*.


My bold. Do they mean don't ever use it on animals intended for breeding? It isn't unusual to find the 'don't use on pregnant or lactating animals' warning but that extended bit concerns me. It could just be badly worded but I think breeders should be made aware of it if there's a marketing push on through vets.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

As it's apparently been around for 2 years, and supposedly is effective with few side effects, I am puzzled at why it is not being more widely used at present Perhaps vets thought clients would be put off because of the need for a prescription....

I got the impression I am not the first client to report the unpleasant side effects to the Advantage spot-on. Perhaps vets are starting to see Activyl as a viable alternative. Though a recent visit from the sales rep could also be responsible, as you suggest Havoc


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> supposedly is effective with few side effects


Probably no better or worse than other products. Flea treatments have to be toxic to some extent to do their job after all.

_Clinical particulars
Target species
Dogs and cats
Indications for use
For dogs and cats: Treatment and prevention of flea infestation (Ctenocephalides felis).The veterinary medicinal product can be used as part of a treatment strategy for flea allergy dermatitis (FAD). Developing stages of fleas in the pets immediate surroundings are killed following contact with Activyl treated pets.
Contra-indications
None.
Special warnings for each target species
The safety of Activyl has not been established in dogs and cats younger than 8 weeks of age.
The safety of Activyl has not been established in dogs weighing less than 1.5 kg and in cats weighing less than 0.6 kg.
Special precautions for use
Care should be taken to apply the dose to an area where the animal cannot lick it off, as described under Amounts to be administered and administration route, and to ensure that animals do not groom each other immediately following treatment. Care should be taken to ensure that the content of the pipette or the applied dose does not come into contact with the eyes of the recipient and/or other animals. The product remains effective following shampoo treatment, water immersion (swimming, bathing) and exposure to sunlight. However, animals should not be allowed to swim or treated with shampoo within 48 hours after treatment.
User warnings:
Do not eat, drink or smoke while handling the veterinary medicinal product. The sachet is child-resistant. Keep the product in the sachet until use, in order to prevent children from getting direct access to the product. Keep the used pipette out of reach and sight of children. Wash hands immediately after use. This product contains indoxacarb. People with known hypersensitivity to indoxacarb should not use this product. As the veterinary medicinal product may cause moderate eye irritation, avoid contact with eyes. If this occurs, rinse slowly and gently with water. This product is highly flammable. Keep away from heat, sparks, open flame or other sources of ignition.
Adverse reactions
A brief period of hypersalivation may occasionally occur if the animal licks the application site immediately after treatment. This is not a sign of intoxication and disappears within some minutes without treatment. Correct application will minimise licking of the application site.Transitory scratching or hair loss at the application site may occur.These effects will usually resolve without treatment.
The application of the veterinary medicinal product may produce a local, temporary oily appearance or hair clumping at the application site. A dry white residue may be also observed. This is normal and will generally resolve within a couple of days after administration. These changes do not affect the safety or efficacy of the veterinary product.
Use during pregnancy, lactation or lay
Do not use in pregnant or lactating animals or in animals intended for breeding.
Interactions
None known._


----------



## Alligg (Dec 30, 2013)

I use Activyl on both our cats and have noticed a big difference, I previously used frontline and after one of the cats having them constantly I spoke to the vet and he suggested I try it. I have read all the info I could find and it just seems to make sense and I would recommend it to anyone.


----------

